# For the ones that PMed me, heres all of mine - JP



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Some had missed some of my Lacy Chevron afghan's , so here they are all in one.
Also where you can get the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron Link for Lacy Chevron


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

All are gorgeous! Well done, June... :thumbup:


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

ALL BEAUTIFUL,,,, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Gorgeous, love the colours and patterns/textures. Well done
Naomi xx


----------



## Nodaker (Oct 20, 2014)

The afghans are beautiful. They may inspire me to try learn crocheting one more time.


----------



## justhere4fun (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh my goodness those are beautiful. is that the same pattern that Mary used on Breaking Amish?
Wow they are so pretty.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Wonderful color choices. You almost inspire me to go back to crochet.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

All really beautiful. Love the colours.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

justhere4fun said:


> Oh my goodness those are beautiful. is that the same pattern that Mary used on Breaking Amish?
> Wow they are so pretty.


 Thank you. Yes it is.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Nodaker said:


> The afghans are beautiful. They may inspire me to try learn crocheting one more time.


Go for it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron Link for Lacy Chevron


----------



## gapapmom (Sep 15, 2014)

So much talent!!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Omg!! You are one mega clever lady they are just beautiful&#128522;how I wish I could do something like that &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Kneez said:


> Omg!! You are one mega clever lady they are just beautiful😊how I wish I could do something like that 💐💐


Thank you,Kneez, To me, crocheting is so much easier than knitting. For correcting wise too.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Thank you,Kneez, To me, crocheting is so much easier than knitting. For correcting wise too.


June, you have my full, admiration on your work!! Even the colours are beautifully worked out and put together 💐💐


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Kneez said:


> June, you have my full, admiration on your work!! Even the colours are beautifully worked out and put together 💐💐


Thank you so much. Did you see the other's Lacy Chevron too? So amazing.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Thank you so much. Did you see the other's Lacy Chevron too? So amazing.


No I didn't 😔is there a link for it?💐💐


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Your work is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Kneez said:


> No I didn't 😔is there a link for it?💐💐


In search you may be able to type in Afghans. Or the one I posted for a friend will have my JP in the topic line.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

JUNE................You really need a hobby. ever thought about crochet? LOL


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

cakes said:


> JUNE................You really need a hobby. ever thought about crochet? LOL


That is a very good idea. I'll try my hand at it. :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> That is a very good idea. I'll try my hand at it. :thumbup:


Would keep you out of mischief, to a certain degree.!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

cakes said:


> Would keep you out of mischief, to a certain degree.!!


I don't think so. :thumbup:


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> In search you may be able to type in Afghans. Or the one I posted for a friend will have my JP in the topic line.


If its the one with reindeer on!! I am just speechless(or typing😃) FANTASTIC!!💐💐


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Kneez said:


> If its the one with reindeer on!! I am just speechless(or typing😃) FANTASTIC!!💐💐


That one was suppose to be all green but a friend asked me to make the deer brown. Never again.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a shame &#128515;as I was going to become your best friend and ask for one &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Kneez said:


> That's a shame 😃as I was going to become your best friend and ask for one 😄😄😄💐💐


I did make two, without and with brown deer. Had lots of bobbins dangling.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I don't think so. :thumbup:


I know the feeling it IS difficult to be a perfect girl. :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Love your color choices. Perfect!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I did make two, without and with brown deer. Had lots of bobbins dangling.


I wouldn't know where to start😔I can only knit💐💐


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Kneez said:


> I wouldn't know where to start😔I can only knit💐💐


You could move closer to me and I will show you or make a chain , then type in on line, " how to single crochet ", and start there. They have good tutorials to watch. Then after you get that down pat, ask for double crochet. Just start with the basics.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> You could move closer to me and I will show you or make a chain , then type in on line, " how to single crochet ", and start there. They have good tutorials to watch. Then after you get that down pat, ask for double crochet. Just start with the basics.


Would love to be near you to teach me to crochet😃! Have been to Amercia once to Las Vegas my husband as 60th birthday presant booked to take me, shame I am not 60 again and I could come learn from you💐💐


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Kneez said:


> Would love to be near you to teach me to crochet😃! Have been to Amercia once to Las Vegas my husband as 60th birthday presant booked to take me, shame I am not 60 again and I could come learn from you💐💐


Hope you will look it up. You just may surprise yourself.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Juneperk, your edging is beautiful. Is there a pattern or tutorial for it? I would love to use this on an African flower afghan I've been working on for a couple of years. :-D :-D


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Juneperk, your edging is beautiful. Is there a pattern or tutorial for it? I would love to use this on an African flower afghan I've been working on for a couple of years. :-D :-D


You may find one but I only sc one row around and the next row to do sc reverse. just sc in the st behind instead of the st in front. It will come to you after awhile. Plus you may think it looks funny but it starts to look ok. Don't give up. Weave in long end after.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, Juneperk!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! All are lovely!! Beautiful work!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

June!!!!!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

You are definitely Queen of the Lacy Chevron, June! Your work is always beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh! So nice!! I got the yarn. A couple of things need to be finished then I'm going to do one too! You inspired me! :-D


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## dwortman (Aug 30, 2014)

They are a visual feast! I love all of them!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

June, beautiful blankets, I ordered my yarn and I think I'm ready to go&#128516;


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Lovely colourways!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. You are one talented lady! Makes me want to grab my crochet hook if I ever finish all these scarves for Christmas gifts! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> June, beautiful blankets, I ordered my yarn and I think I'm ready to go😄


Can't wait to see yours Pat Lamb.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

You are one talented woman.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

You do great work. I love them all. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all. Making a baby blanket now. Changed gears.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW, those are ALL very pretty!!! I have made three, but yours are gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

debsu said:


> WOW, those are ALL very pretty!!! I have made three, but yours are gorgeous!


Thank you and I'm sure yours is just as pretty.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Magnificent work.. you are a master at crochet without a doubt.. xo WS


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I also love crocheting.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Not only are they beautiful, but you make them so quickly. I always have trouble getting the side edges to look neat.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Grandma G. said:


> Not only are they beautiful, but you make them so quickly. I always have trouble getting the side edges to look neat.


I used to have that problem but you have to make sure you go into the same right st.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I just love your zig-zagged afghans. It and the ripple one of my favorite patterns.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Great job on all.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are all so beautiful and the colours are lovely


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your work is wonderful.


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for the picture, I love your color combinations. Sue in Mi


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Outstanding work! Congratulations!


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

That's very nice. I particularly like the blue one, but I'll take any one of them.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I put all of my afghans in a bin for gift giving or to raffle off. Wish I could trust some of the homeless people, if they are the true ones to be homeless.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Your work is stunning! I like your color choices.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

You amaze me! All are so beautiful and beautifully done!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

All look beautiful; love your color choices.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful June!!! Very pretty edging too.. you have an eye for color... thank you for sharing. I have to look up the reversed sc. I'm not sure what that is.. mary


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful June!!! Very pretty edging too.. you have an eye for color... thank you for sharing. I have to look up the reversed sc. I'm not sure what that is.. mary


It's just going backwards with SC. Just put your hook in the last sc you made and continue going backward. A little twist with the wrist.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Adorable afghans. I will have the orange and yellow one.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

JP the Queen of the Lacy Afghan ...and an artist eye for color combinations.
Im so happy for you.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Your all too kind but thank you.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> JP the Queen of the Lacy Afghan ...and an artist eye for color combinations.
> Im so happy for you.


My kids see the painting and they think it is so cool. What are you painting now?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Working on an Americana scene. Rooster, sunflowers...will be a Christmas gift to grandaughter and her family for their kitchen.



Juneperk said:


> My kids see the painting and they think it is so cool. What are you painting now?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Working on an Americana scene. Rooster, sunflowers...will be a Christmas gift to grandaughter and her family for their kitchen.


If your grand daughter isn't on here, can you post the painting here first ? 
Sounds so pretty in my head.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope to find time and get done by first week of Dec. Will post.



Juneperk said:


> If your grand daughter isn't on here, can you post the painting here first ?
> Sounds so pretty in my head.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Hope to find time and get done by first week of Dec. Will post.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Thank you,Kneez, To me, crocheting is so much easier than knitting. For correcting wise too.


I agree---crocheting is much easier and faster for me. Can't do a lot of either nowadays because problem with hands!!! Killing me not to do either!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

JunePerk- Your afghans are lovely to see again. I love them all! Beautiful work, colors and pattern! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Didee0 (Aug 18, 2014)

WOW clever lady wonderful work thx for sharing


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow! June u r great! Thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful 💞


Thank you, RosD.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Is this pattern sold separately from the e book. I would like to purchase just the pattern not the whole book. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful work June. I love to see your work.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are amazing! You do absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you. I want to make the trees pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I got mine at Leisure Arts.com. Plan on making it next year.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

June they are beautiful


----------

